# New FW Dreadnought...



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm just going to leave this here....











Source: FW Bulletin 41, hit my inbox this morning.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

that looks like a lot of Dakka o-o. not a fan of the pointy chest piece sticking out that far forward


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

It looks like a Contemptor Dread and a Eldar had a bastard child together! Not a huge fan at all.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think I see the roots of this guy way back in the Space Crusade chaos dreadnoughts, especially the super dread that came in one of the expansions. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the legs could be back hinged, like they were.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Lovely guns, dreadful chassis. I hope the rest of the model is cool, but that UFO-chassis is a tad ridiculous.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

My bet is that it's some next level Mortis-Contemptor Dreadnought. They auto-cannons, the rocket launcher (Hyperios maybe?) and everything about it says "Fuck you fliers!"


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

mech commander is that you??


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Which type do you think it'll be, there's been a number mentioned in the books so far.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree @neferhet, mechwarrior would like a word...


----------



## Tezdal (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like the offspring of a dreadnought and a boat.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Probably a prelude Dread. We have the castraferrum and the contemptor pattern. Probably less armoured (no atomantic etc) but probably has that Sicaran rule for taking down jinkers tp hazard a guess.

Maybe a hint at Dark Angels kit if they are releasing older than Heresy variants.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Where does the dude go? How do you contort a Space Marine, even a badly injured one, into his chest prow?

Or as eloquently put to me; "It's an Overcompensator Mortis, for Marines who've had their dicks blasted off"


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Swing and a miss.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Now I know what it reminded me of; It looks like a dread with torpedo boobs!


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

It'll poke your eye out.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I think I'd find ways to close up the canopy over the head. Then at least I could say it's an automaton or some such.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Love it!!! This is what dreads should look like!!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmmm, not sure what they're going for with that one. :scratchhead:


I'll wait for some full pics before I decide on it though :good:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Just found this.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Interesting but I'm not sold yet. I'll leave judgement until we get a full shot though.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> Just found this.


Sharknoughts on a muhfukkin' plane......?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Matcap said:


> I agree @neferhet, mechwarrior would like a word...


Eh its only Microsoft who owns the rights to that bit of IP, not like any of the Unseen.. Which would bring Harmony Gold into the ring (and suddenly the whole internet supports GW's Legal team, well the whole internet who knows what I am talking about)


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Like was already said, probably a precurser dread. Looks a tad like the old space crusade dreads to me, could be a revamp of that design style.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Das uniboob.


----------



## Marauderlegion (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm hoping for a canonized Space Crusade Dread, complete with digitigrade legs. A Modified contemptor would just be sad at this point.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Anyone else notice it looks like it has a heavy bolter under that armored shelf it calls a chest?


----------



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

Zion said:


> Anyone else notice it looks like it has a heavy bolter under that armored shelf it calls a chest?


I noticed them when this was posted, if you look closely you can see the edge of another ammo can. so maybe 2 heavy bolters, or a twinlinked one....

my guess would be twinlinked auto cannon (same rules as the sicarian), twin linked heavy bolter, and the missle launcher being the anti air platform, hyperious [sp]? with roughly the same special rules as a mortis, around 220 points base.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Zion said:


> Anyone else notice it looks like it has a heavy bolter under that armored shelf it calls a chest?


Like I said, Space Crusadw Dreadnoughts


----------



## Marauderlegion (Nov 27, 2013)

Vaz said:


> Like I said, Space Crusadw Dreadnoughts


I thought they just had the front (arm?) and rear (shoulder?) guns? That's a lot of guns.

The torso is certainly a closer match, almost like a rationalization between the Contemptor and Space Crusade types.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Updated version of this.


----------



## Marauderlegion (Nov 27, 2013)

Vaz said:


> Updated version of this.


Yeah, okay, I never noticed those before. From that angle they could be mistaken for some kind of parts related to the drive train; man that is a lot of dakka, eh?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Fucking hated it whenever that twat appeared in space crusade. The little dreads were enough of a pain!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Marauderlegion said:


> Yeah, okay, I never noticed those before. From that angle they could be mistaken for some kind of parts related to the drive train; man that is a lot of dakka, eh?


Oh, no, they're definitely Heavy Bolters - was makign the point that even the original dread had them. I was just saying it was clear inspiration for it. Although giving it a Missile Launcher like so was a neat way of updating the weapon.

However, if this thing is truly putting out a TL'd Missile Launcher (presumably a more powerful ML given the size of it - perhaps a Heavy 2 Cyclone?), TL'd Heavy Bolter and 12 S7 Rending Shots, it will munch infantry, and be even more powerful should they release a Relic version for 40k too.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Soo bols just posted this one









I... don't really like it actually..


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I still like it. The Heavy Flamers shows it gets different chest options (wonder if there is a Multi Melta version too).


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Matcap said:


> Soo bols just posted this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The melta's make me think of

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LVXjB_VUfk


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Like it a lot more with the big picture. Gigantic exposed ammo belts, ooh yes.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> Like it a lot more with the big picture. Gigantic exposed ammo belts, ooh yes.


Ammo belts > tiny ammo mags that hold like 4-5 shots


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Let's see the rules! Hopefully a pdf and not an entirely new book we have to wait for :grin:.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not a fan. It suffers from the same faults as Centurions in that it looks like it's trying to fill a gap in the range where there wasn't really a gap.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Not a fan. It suffers from the same faults as Centurions in that it looks like it's trying to fill a gap in the range where there wasn't really a gap.


True, but if they ever actually filled a real gap (like Sisters) then they'd actually have to take a chance on something that isn't proven to make them a shit ton of money.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I would have preferred the legs to be closer to the original but yes, I like it


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

It's better then I was expecting and it's pretty cool from the sheer amount of firepower it looks like it can but out. Still not my favourite dreadnought though.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Zion said:


> Ammo belts > tiny ammo mags that hold like 4-5 shots


How would a dreadnaught change the clip?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

locustgate said:


> How would a dreadnaught change the clip?


Dreadnoughts don't use clips, they use magazines (as do the Guard if you look closely at their autocannon sets). And I have no idea the logic behind the Dreadnoughts having magazines when they'd more likely go through a large drum of ammunition in most cases in setting.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Zion said:


> Dreadnoughts don't use clips, they use magazines (as do the Guard if you look closely at their autocannon sets). And I have no idea the logic behind the Dreadnoughts having magazines when they'd more likely go through a large drum of ammunition in most cases in setting.


Clip, mag, tomato, wolf peach.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nope, not a fan. No thank you..... :no:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Nope, not a fan. No thank you..... :no:


pretty much this. 

in my honest opinion it seem horribly overdone and way over the top for a dreadnought. but that's just my opinion


----------



## Marauderlegion (Nov 27, 2013)

I like it. Looks like it was designed by someone who knows about weapons in that it clearly has a lot of long-range weapons, but also closer-in defence options like the heavy flamer seen here and the hvy bolters seen elsewhere.

Not as daring as i would have liked in the Space Crusade Dreadnaught, but still very cool.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Marauderlegion said:


> I like it. Looks like it was *designed by someone who knows about weapons* in that it clearly has a lot of long-range weapons, but also closer-in defence options like the heavy flamer seen here and the hvy bolters seen elsewhere.
> 
> Not as daring as i would have liked in the Space Crusade Dreadnaught, but still very cool.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Nope.

I like it. Hoping it's equipped with TL'd Accelerators rather than TL Predator cannons. It looks like it's equipped with a Hyperios Launcher as well, so that's cool as fuck. 12 TL'd BS5 (if same as Contemptor?) S7 Rending shots will make a mess of potential Fire Raptor spam, and a Hyperios Missile just adds to the damage.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Not keen at all TBH, it just looks like "too much" if you understand my meaning.
2x Twin linked Autocannons, Whirlwind missiles and twin linked meltas? Surely only Orks should have that much Dakka on a single walker?
Plus I just don't like the overall look of it, legs too chunky and looking like a scaled up Marine, and that odd chest carpace make it look like its swallowed a speedboat.
I quite liked the Marines "walking sarcophogus" look, they pretty much accurately represent what they are, an armoured coffin on legs. This new model doesn't represent that to me at all.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/DEREDEO_PATTERN_DREADNOUGHT.html


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Fork beat me to it.

Looks like for 20 points over a Mortis Contemptor you get +1 Str on the TL autocannons and reroll armor pen, plus an interesting missile system instead of standard frag/krak. Oh, and chin heavy bolters.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

All I could think of when I saw that thing, was this:










That is just ridiculous.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

£65 with the guns and missile launcher that is one pricey fucking dreadnought! I really like it but that price tag will delay the purchase


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It's not as bad as I thought seeing the whole thing. It is pretty dang expensive though. I wonder what other options will come out for it.


----------



## Tezdal (Dec 6, 2010)

Definitely growing on me the more I see it.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Even with paint I still think it is horrid. Well I take that back, the body actually looks a bit better since it doesn't seem as pointy like the beaky helmets. But when you add in all the dakka it looks like something an Ork would think up and just looks absurd.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

It is pricey points wise too, massive dakka however, will wait to see the other weapon options before considering a purchase, as I do love dreads. It would be a massive pain for flyers if supported with a mortis contemptor with twin kheres assault cannons, a big points sink but a mug full of dice to throw at people!:spiteful:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Xabre said:


> Fork beat me to it.
> 
> Looks like for 20 points over a Mortis Contemptor you get +1 Str on the TL autocannons and reroll armor pen, plus an interesting missile system instead of standard frag/krak. Oh, and chin heavy bolters.


Cool, I was curious as to how this thing wasn't redundant, given the existence of Mortis Dreads AND Contemptors. I thought it would occupy the Elites slot, as per other dreads, but it does make sense that it's Heavy Support given the size of its guns!

Not bad, not bad. I imagine they sell the guns separately because there will be other options when the thing gets its final rules?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Another thing I like about this beast is that it is a nice big walker getting into the plus size range without getting super heavy catagory, as I think a super heavy walker would be wrong for space marines, but I would like to see weapons load outs so it can't be ignored by super heavies!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/D/Deredeo.pdf

Experimental rules if anyone wants a read


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

anybody else want to make a whirlwind or exorcist conversion with that top rocket launcher?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> anybody else want to make a whirlwind or exorcist conversion with that top rocket launcher?


I do now! !!!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Hmm. That missile launcher sounds awfully Tau by its rules.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

This thing is awesome in 30K. Who gives a shit about 40K,


----------



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

Vaz said:


> This thing is awesome in 30K. Who gives a shit about 40K,



yep, 30k is all that matters... 


and its awesome.


----------

